# SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kreg Router Plate



## MrNorwood (Sep 17, 2013)

Brothers & Sister of the sawdust I need some help!!!!!

So I have the Kreg Router Insert Plate, I am about 90% complete with my super duper router table but have been avoiding the table top. I CAN NOT GET THE ROUTER PLATE TO SIT SNUG IN A HOLE IN THE TOP OF THE TABLE!!!!!! I have and want to use the leveling plates but whenever I go to cut a template for the router plate….. NOTHING DOING!!!

HELP!!!!!!

it's pretty pathetic that I have this cool big router table, I even have the Shop Notes router lift but its all just paper weights until I get this plate installed.

ANY HELP AT ALL WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

what, specifically, are you having trouble with?


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is what I would do: lay the late on the table top right where you want it, use just one or two little pieces of double sided tape to hold it down, but not much, just enough so that it doesn't move. Then use some straight scraps of material (all the same thickness and wide enough to support your router) and double stick tape them snugly around the four sides of your plate. Most router plates have corners with a 3/8" radius, so remove the plate and use the four pieces of scrap as the template with a 3/4" pattern bit. Done and perfect in no time. Of course, don't do that all the way through your table top! Otherwise, the plate will just fall through, only cut a lip as deep as the plate plus a small amount for leveling.


----------



## MrNorwood (Sep 17, 2013)

CharlesA ~ I can not cut a hole that will fit my router plate. The Kreg plate has a 1 1/2" corner radius and every attempt I have made to duplicate this shape has turned up nothing but scrap wood


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

this might be helpful: 
http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/100/6-step-router-plate-installation.pdf


----------



## MrNorwood (Sep 17, 2013)

CharlesA ~ you just might be on to something!!!!! If I can get it to work, I'll be sure to give you a shout out on my completed project

Gratitude


----------



## MrNorwood (Sep 17, 2013)

Ripthron ~ that was my first attempt….. No Bueno. The corner radiuses were still not correct…..


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's what I did recently that worked very well. I used double side tape and stuck my insert(aluminum woodpecker) to a 1/4" piece of MDF. I then put on a guide bushing with a 1/2" OD and used a 1/4" router bit. I then used the bushing to trace the outside of the router insert. This left a perfect tracing of the plate but 3/8" larger. I then used the same router bit but installed a guide bush that was 1" OD. I used the over size template I just made with the larger bushing and this made a very tight fitting, exact recess. If I had to do it again, I'd put a layer or two of masking tape around the 1/2" busing when I made the template to provide a slightly looser fit. As it was, the fit was exact and required a little bit of force to install the router plate. I eventually slightly eased one edge and corner and now the plate goes in easy but has no side to side movement. This was an extremely easy solution that I will now use for other builds.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Jessem sells a MDF template for their inserts for $25 part# 03003. I've read the Kregs & Jessem plates are the same size.


----------



## MrNorwood (Sep 17, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
Thank you all so much for your suggestions. this weekend, I finished up the top to my router table. Now just to tune the lift and do the finishes.

Thanks again

I will be sure to post the finished project for your comments


----------

